# OTA guide info



## Hypno toad (Jan 19, 2005)

I seem to have lost ota guide info. it was working fine until about a week ago. I have done all the hard/soft resets and rescaned the channels and entered then manually to no avail. anyone else having problems like this?, anyone else still using an 811?


----------



## Mr.Pinkeye (Nov 10, 2006)

Hypno toad said:


> I seem to have lost ota guide info. it was working fine until about a week ago. I have done all the hard/soft resets and rescaned the channels and entered then manually to no avail. anyone else having problems like this?, anyone else still using an 811?


If you don't subscribe to locals through Dish, the days of epg info are gone. The recent software update (p3.84) apparently is doing away with free epg info. Now you must subscribe to the locals package to get it. Charlie's way of getting you to part with a little bit more of your money.

If you do subscribe to locals already, then I don't know...


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Yup, it now follows suit of the other models. This was the source of flame wars for many years. 

No more free guide data.


----------



## rustamust (Feb 22, 2006)

Now you get nothing for nothing.:lol:


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> Yup, it now follows suit of the other models. This was the source of flame wars for many years.
> 
> No more free guide data.


My OTA guid data disappeared last night and I do subscribe to local channels but I watch another DMA OTA other than my subscribed DISH locals. They were there every since I got the antenna and got my OTA channels over a year ago. What Do I need to do to get them back. I rebooted and turned off my reciever last night but neither thing seemed to help. I am at a loss here.


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

OK today I called CS and got to the advanced support about the EPG issue. he had me do all the chech switch, reboot and reacquire the Program guide stuff but nothing worked so I am still without EPG info for my OTA digital channels. Something else came to light though is that I do have OTA EPG for the analog channels. I suggested that the issue is with P3.85 software since I do subscribe to locals. He said to watch it for 24 hours then call back if i still had a problem and that he would forward the issue to engineering. A pretty standard responce for CS but I have not had to call them much over my time with dish. I guess they may figure it out.


----------



## Spirit (Dec 14, 2006)

Donp said:


> OK today I called CS and got to the advanced support about the EPG issue. he had me do all the chech switch, reboot and reacquire the Program guide stuff but nothing worked so I am still without EPG info for my OTA digital channels. Something else came to light though is that I do have OTA EPG for the analog channels. I suggested that the issue is with P3.85 software since I do subscribe to locals. He said to watch it for 24 hours then call back if i still had a problem and that he would forward the issue to engineering. A pretty standard responce for CS but I have not had to call them much over my time with dish. I guess they may figure it out.


 I've experienced a loss of some (or all) of the Guide info on my locals a short time ago also. I think the last time was about a month ago. I believe I tried all the "check switch" and "reload" possibilities like you, which did not resolve it, and finally just did a "rescan" of digital OTA channels. I believe that worked.

It's kindof a pain... and I'm not sure whether I deleted (removed) them all and had to setup my favorites again with the selected OTA channels or not (short term memory, heh). But, that might be an option too.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Don, I have send your issue to engineering. I have a strong suspicion this is a DMA thing. You say you sub to LiL, but the particular channels your complaining about, are from an adjacent DMA market aren't they? I have asked Dish for clarification on this topic. 

In the meantime, if you trust me, PM me your phone number as it appears on your Dish account and if you have more than one 811 on your account please also provide your Receiver ID and CAID #'s. 

Jason


----------



## Donp (May 2, 2006)

Jason I did the PM thing thanks.


----------

